# When are you too old to bike - ?



## simongt (5 Sep 2015)

Someone who I've known at work for about twenty years was a keen cyclist and a few years ago he invested in a Chas. Roberts tourer. His work commute was about the same as mine, but recently I noticed he hadn't been cycling to work. When I enquired as to why, he said 'Because I'm too old.' Now I still do the commute 90% of the time by bike and I'm 62; he is FORTY NINE - ! You wot - ??? But at least he paid me a compliment by saying 'Ah, but you don't behave old.'


----------



## ayceejay (5 Sep 2015)

When you think you are too old - you are too old.
Are you taking the Roberts off his old hands?


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (5 Sep 2015)

when they start shovelling the dirt in the hole...


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2015)

I am 74 and ride between 75 and 150 miles a week.OK I can only average 15 mph sometimes less 
When I am unable to get my leg over the saddle I will know it is time to pack it in.
I wonder if Stanah will develop a lift for geriatric cyclists.


----------



## puffinbilly (5 Sep 2015)

simongt said:


> You wot - ??? But at least he paid me a compliment by saying 'Ah, but you don't behave old.'


 
I would ask him 'out' to the bike shed to 'discuss' why he's 'dissing' you by calling you immature. 

Oh....hang on a sec......immature....


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2015)

A great uncle of mine in Scotland gave up cycling on doctor's orders when he was in his early 80s, but that was only because his sense of balance was getting dodgy and he kept falling off his bike. I think the advice should have been to switch to a trike!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Sep 2015)

49, pah. I'll stop riding when I am physically incapable of doing so even with a step through frame and electric assist.

Courtesy of @I like Skol I have just provided my 72yo mum with such a bike and she's back in the saddle after best part of 20 years. I've told her I have first dibs when it is no longer needed.


----------



## AyJay (5 Sep 2015)

Never too old if you feel fit and able. I've come back to it after a long break. Almost 64 but feel more like 30 when pedalling! Cycling keeps you young.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2015)

You're too old when you tell yourself you are and you're daft enough to believe it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

He needs to get a grip.

Too old at 49, oblox !


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2015)

One of my mates is still racing at 84.


----------



## HLaB (5 Sep 2015)

I just got my proverbial butt kicked again by a mate on a TT, he posted 25.40 something on a hard sporting course (winner was only 22.19) and he's in the pre 1945 cat (so at least 70). I posted 26.43 and I'm only just in the pre 1975 category. Chappeau


----------



## Mrs M (5 Sep 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> He needs to get a grip.
> 
> Too old at 49, oblox !


I am 49!!
How very dare he.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Sep 2015)

My grandad was riding his postman bike 3 miles to his allotment a couple of times a week (up hill on the way there) well into his 80's.

Your mate needs a talking to!


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

Mrs M said:


> I am 49!!
> How very dare he.


I'm 47 and would happily kick that blokes a**e back onto his bike for saying that.


----------



## Jayaly (5 Sep 2015)

My mum in her district nursing days had a patient in his 80s who could no longer get off his bike. Apparently he used to just tip over on it and wait for someone to help him up. I'd say that might be time to pack it in.


----------



## Sharky (5 Sep 2015)

Possibly a life style balance. At a similar age, I had kids going to university, wanted to try my hand at other things and finding cycling just took up too much time. But after a few years, the enthusiasm returned, my kids had finished their studies, I changed my job and it all started again. Been racing again for last 10 years and occasionally matching my times from long ago. Now 65 and retired and training harder than I have done for a while.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2015)

Jayaly said:


> My mum in her district nursing days had a patient in his 80s who could no longer get off his bike. Apparently he used to just tip over on it and wait for someone to help him up. I'd say that might be time to pack it in.


No, that is _TRIKE-TIME_!


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Sep 2015)

simongt said:


> Someone who I've known at work for about twenty years was a keen cyclist and a few years ago he invested in a Chas. Roberts tourer. His work commute was about the same as mine, but recently I noticed he hadn't been cycling to work. When I enquired as to why, he said 'Because I'm too old.' Now I still do the commute 90% of the time by bike and I'm 62; he is FORTY NINE - ! You wot - ??? But at least he paid me a compliment by saying 'Ah, but you don't behave old.'



In that case I have to give up after my next birthday!!


----------



## Ganymede (5 Sep 2015)

C'mon, I _started_ cycle commuting at 49...


----------



## Lonestar (5 Sep 2015)

You are too old when you want to use public transport.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2015)

My 21 year old nephew told me on a hilly walk yesterday that his equally young friend thought I looked in my mid-40s rather than my actual 59. I pointed out that I am balding and getting pretty grey-haired, but the pal said that he knows people in their _30s_ who are balding and going grey. I just looked _so fit!_

I was feeling really chuffed until we came upon a 5-bar farm gate blocking our way. I began a slow, labourious clamber over it, my bad hip aching, and knees creaking. The 2 lads vaulted straight over the damn thing ...!


----------



## youngoldbloke (5 Sep 2015)

I'm still at it at almost 68, one of our regulars is well up on his target for 7000 miles in his 70th year, recently the club helped celebrate another members 80th with a series of 80 at 80 rides, and a number of the regular leisure riders are in their late 60s, early 70s, and regularly ride centuries. Some of us are slowing down a bit but can't see why we should stop yet. 49 too old !!!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Sep 2015)

49 too old? 
I'm 52, only started cycling at 48!
Wanna last to at least 60


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> 49 too old?
> I'm 52, only started cycling at 48!
> Wanna last to at least 60


I was hoping for at least 70...........although some days I feel a bit like that already!


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2015)

Going by the way I feel now at nearly 60, I should have another 30 years at least of cycling and swimming left.


----------



## Hill Wimp (5 Sep 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> I was hoping for at least 70...........although some days I feel a bit like that already!


I spotted this today on my ride




I counted 150 rings on it and i will admit that today i felt as old at this tree.


----------



## Ganymede (5 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> My 21 year old nephew told me on a hilly walk yesterday that his equally young friend thought I looked in my mid-40s rather than my actual 59. I pointed out that I am balding and getting pretty grey-haired, but the pal said that he knows people in their _30s_ who are balding and going grey. I just looked _so fit!_


Heh-_loooooo_.....!


----------



## Tojo (5 Sep 2015)

simongt said:


> Someone who I've known at work for about twenty years was a keen cyclist and a few years ago he invested in a Chas. Roberts tourer. His work commute was about the same as mine, but recently I noticed he hadn't been cycling to work. When I enquired as to why, he said 'Because I'm too old.' Now I still do the commute 90% of the time by bike and I'm 62; he is FORTY NINE - ! You wot - ??? But at least he paid me a compliment by saying 'Ah, but you don't behave old.'





There is a 74 year old guy up here that I haven't met myself yet but a few of my mates have bumped into him - out training, as he still takes part in 10mile TT's and apparently does decent times........


----------



## mickle (5 Sep 2015)

You're never too old if you have the right machine. And I mean never.


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2015)

Tojo said:


> There is a 74 year old guy up here that I haven't met myself yet but a few of my mates have bumped into him - out training, as he still takes part in 10mile TT's and apparently does decent times........



There are a lot of guys 70+ knocking out a sub 60 minute 25 mile tt


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Sep 2015)

I didn't start (again) until I was 51.

I met chap a couple of years ago on his 100 th birthday that cycled to the pub once a week.


----------



## Bazzer (5 Sep 2015)

Age is in the mind and a (sometimes) convenient societal construct. Sure some bits don't work as well as they used to, but there is often a work around.
One thing of which I am certain, is that I have no intention adopting the perceptions some of my (non cycling) peers about my use of my bike.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2015)

I've been on my old clubs website tonight and was reading that a friend of mine has done his first 100 mile TT, posted a time around the four and three quarter hours mark, at the age of 71. Personally I'm 63 and don't intend to stop cycling till I'm not physically able to.


----------



## CopperCyclist (5 Sep 2015)

When your doctor says you are... 

AND you agree with them!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2015)

CopperCyclist said:


> When your doctor says you are...
> 
> AND you agree with them!


And so do the doctors you ask for second and third opinions!

I would also insist that any doctor giving such advice was fit and healthy themself. If an unfit doctor can't advise him/herself to do more exercise, then I would not listen to their advice to do less!


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2015)

mickle said:


> You're never too old if you have the right machine. And I mean never.



Walt Disney might disagree!


----------



## mcshroom (5 Sep 2015)

49 would make him a younger than average audaxer


----------



## mcshroom (5 Sep 2015)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/100-year-old-sets-cycling-hour-record-mark-33217/


----------



## slowmotion (5 Sep 2015)

Old????
What is the meaning of this word?

(OK, I am)


----------



## oldwheels (6 Sep 2015)

In reply to the poster who could not get his leg over anymore! I am now 80 and have difficulty getting on and off for same reason. Answer get a folder so step through frame. I got a Brompton and it is wonderful. Max distance so far 45 miles in one go. Some people prefer 20 inch wheels but I find the 16 inch fine.


----------



## annedonnelly (6 Sep 2015)

I've just seen the old chap who cycles past most days. He was a friend of a friend - & approx the same age. My friend died at 80+ about 5 years ago, so I reckon this chap is at least mid-80's - probably older. He's never driven a car, always used a bike. And apparently had a massive heart attack in his 50's.

He just potters about slowly everyday so that he doesn't have to sit in the house getting bored.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Sep 2015)

I had the privilege of meeting a gentleman called Ron Beams

The Midweek Wayfarers celebrated his 99th Birthday with an event

This group had a range of riders in their 80's and 90's


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Sep 2015)

pawl said:


> I am 74 and ride between 75 and 150 miles a week.OK I can only average 15 mph sometimes less
> When I am unable to get my leg over the saddle I will know it is time to pack it in.
> I wonder if Stanah will develop a lift for geriatric cyclists.



I am mid 50's and due to an old hip injury cannot easily get my leg over the saddle.

Recumbents solve this issue


----------



## bpsmith (6 Sep 2015)

I am nearly 38, so not exactly old, but I felt old before starting cycling 2 years ago. Wasn't particularly overweight, but half lost about a stone and a half. The issue was fitness and lethargy.

Now I feel so much fitter and can't wait to get out there and ride.

The point of my rambling is, not whether I can manage to cycle as I get older, but can I manage not to. Age doesn't matter, as you can be so much fitter in your 80's if you get exercise, than in your 30's if you don't do anything at all!

I plan to keep doing this until I drop, no question about it!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (6 Sep 2015)

After the beer I poured into my daft head yesterday, the answer at the moment is 'today'.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Sep 2015)

ClichéGuevara said:


> After the beer I poured into my daft head yesterday, the answer at the moment is 'today'.


When I was still a drinker, I used to find cycling a very good hangover cure!


----------



## Accy cyclist (6 Sep 2015)

There's an elderly bloke(80) near where i live who doesn't ride a bike now. He used to ride many miles each week, having competed in races in his younger days. He has 5 bikes just sitting there collecting dust. I went round to see him the other year to ask if he wanted to sell me one of his bikes, telling him i'd put it to good use I also went with the intention of inviting him out for a ride thinking he'd feel safer with someone along side him. No i'm not selling any bikes and you must be mental if you think i'm riding on the effing roads was the gist of his reply. Ah well, some you can help some you can't.


----------



## Bobin (6 Sep 2015)

Hi
Just joined the forum and new to cycling , a van driver by profession . The other day I passed a gentleman at Stansted airport who I would take my hat off to , he was possibly a senior citizen but remarkably he had lost his right leg above the knee and had a rod device strapped to the thigh , with a knee joint and fixed at the foot to the pedal , he and his riding buddy were doing fine , just goes to show nothing is impossible .

Bob


----------



## Saluki (6 Sep 2015)

Sometimes, while riding up a hill, I think 'I'm too old for this' and then I think 'oh shut up legs', change gear and get on with it. However, while going downhill and having that 'Wheeeeeeeeeeeee' moment, I feel about 12. I must average out at about age 25 so that's OK with me. I'm 51 btw.

My boss (age 26) asked was I not too old to be bike riding?  I suggested to him that, as he doesn't think that there is any age barrier to learning any musical instrument, riding a bike would be the same thing. Keeping fit keeps my mind sharper, I think. I regularly get scalped, going up hill, by a quite elderly chap on a touring style bike. Always cheerful, always says "grab a wheel, c'mon" as he passes me. I generally try to grab that wheel and get a mental tow up the hill. Chap must be 80 or so.


----------



## roadrash (6 Sep 2015)

This has to be the most inspirational thread for a long time,


----------



## Ganymede (6 Sep 2015)

Saluki said:


> My boss (age 26) asked was I not too old to be bike riding?





These youngsters know NOTHING!! *

Also I so agree with you about feeling 12 years old and going Wheeee. I also feel like this when I stand up on the pedals on my upwrong. I chuck my bike from side to side a bit and imagine I am chewing "Bubbleyum".

*mind you I had a similar moment to ColinJ not long ago when someone thought I was in my 30s. She was pretty young too so I took it with a pinch of salt, but I think it's because my "energy" has stayed youthful from being outdoors a lot and learning new thing all my life. And riding my bike, obvs!

EDIT ok yeah and dyeing my hair


----------



## Saluki (6 Sep 2015)

Ganymede said:


> These youngsters know NOTHING!! *


So true, but he's quite nice to look at.
I offered to take him out bike riding but he doesn't think that he can remember how. I told him it was easy, like riding a bike, but he was not amused 
Give it 10-15 years and he'll start getting paunchy, like his Dad and older brothers and he'll be all "can we go for that bike ride now"


----------



## MontyVeda (6 Sep 2015)

pawl said:


> I am 74 and ride between 75 and 150 miles a week.OK I can only average 15 mph sometimes less
> * When I am unable to get my leg over the saddle I will know it is time to pack it in.*
> I wonder if Stanah will develop a lift for geriatric cyclists.



Or maybe it's time to buy a step-through frame


----------



## Ganymede (6 Sep 2015)

Saluki said:


> So true, but he's quite nice to look at.
> I offered to take him out bike riding but he doesn't think that he can remember how. I told him it was easy, like riding a bike, but he was not amused
> Give it 10-15 years and he'll start getting paunchy, like his Dad and older brothers and he'll be all "can we go for that bike ride now"


----------



## puffinbilly (6 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3890781, member: 9609"]my mother is late 70s or 80s or something - its becoming hellish slow on the big hills. and i'm not sure what the high viz and helmet is all about, but she's still knocking out 2000+ miles a year

and when there is not a hold up on a hill there is the bird watching problem




[/QUOTE]

Good on her - @User9609 - loving the photo - loving your mum ignoring the nutter (presumably you) in the background.

Some encouraging tales - I regularly talk to a guy who must be in his eighties on a loop that I do and he can hold my pace and is much better at pacing hills than me.


----------



## Jefferson Meriwether (7 Sep 2015)

The oldest unambiguous person person was a French lady who reached the grand old age of 122 years and 164 days. If I manage to beat that I hope I'm fit enough to cycle to the pub for a celebratory pint.


----------



## GilesM (7 Sep 2015)

If you look at people playing golf and think, that looks like fun, I like the clothes they are wearing, then you're probably too old to ride a bike.


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Sep 2015)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> The oldest unambiguous person person was a French lady who reached the grand old age of 122 years and 164 days. If I manage to beat that I hope I'm fit enough to cycle to the pub for a celebratory pint.


Was she not the one who worked in her family's store as a child, and sold art supplies to Van Gogh?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (7 Sep 2015)

Have asked him if you could have the Chas Roberts if he's not using it any more?


----------



## jefmcg (7 Sep 2015)

Jefferson Meriwether said:


> The oldest unambiguous person person was a French lady who reached the grand old age of 122 years and 164 days. If I manage to beat that I hope I'm fit enough to cycle to the pub for a celebratory pint.


She was a slacker. She did live that long, but she packed in cycling at only 100. I read somewhere that should wouldn't have her cataracts operated on, because she thought it was "natural" to be blind at 120.

A very famous Australian cyclist, Oppy cycled on the roads until he was 90, and made do on an exercise bike for the last two years of his life; while living in a retirement home with a "no cycling" sign: gotta love Australia! 



mickle said:


> You're never too old if you have the right machine. And I mean never.



I was reading about Amsterdam (I think it was) where they were using adapted cycles to give outings to elder people who were bed bound.


----------



## Jayaly (7 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I was reading about Amsterdam (I think it was) where they were using adapted cycles to give outings to elder people who were bed bound.



What a truly fabulous idea. I would have loved to take my dad pootling around on a bed bike in his later years.


----------



## Profpointy (7 Sep 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> Was she not the one who worked in her family's store as a child, and sold art supplies to Van Gogh?



if it's the same lady, she sold her house for a pension and tennancy for life aged 70 or 80. The 50 year old who bought as investment was long gone by the time house became vacant

(apparently not an unusual pension arrangement in France)


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> if it's the same lady, she sold her house for a pension and tennancy for life aged 70 or 80. The 50 year old who bought as investment was long gone by the time house became vacant
> 
> (apparently not an unusual pension arrangement in France)



Yeah, interesting investment opportunities. The earlier they die, the better it is for you...hmm.


----------



## Herbie (7 Sep 2015)

simongt said:


> Someone who I've known at work for about twenty years was a keen cyclist and a few years ago he invested in a Chas. Roberts tourer. His work commute was about the same as mine, but recently I noticed he hadn't been cycling to work. When I enquired as to why, he said 'Because I'm too old.' Now I still do the commute 90% of the time by bike and I'm 62; he is FORTY NINE - ! You wot - ??? But at least he paid me a compliment by saying 'Ah, but you don't behave old.'





That's too young to retire ......I'm 52. and hope I've got a good lotta years ahead to enjoy cycling...maybe he stopped enjoying it? Maybe it was a chore to him ?


----------



## Profpointy (7 Sep 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Yeah, interesting investment opportunities. The earlier they die, the better it is for you...hmm.



cue Lord Peter Whimsey case


----------



## jefmcg (7 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> if it's the same lady, she sold her house for a pension and tennancy for life aged 70 or 80. The 50 year old who bought as investment was long gone by the time house became vacant


It's her. If you read the link I posted above, http://anson.ucdavis.edu/~wang/calment.html it was only a year after he died that she died, but he (and then his heirs) ended up paying 3x what the house was worth.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Sep 2015)

Here's something else when the question is "how old is too old"

Cliffy Young. Totally forgotten about him, but for five days he held Australia's attention (then on and off for many years). He was a 61 year old sheep farmer, who decided to late in life to take up running and within a couple of years entered the first Sydney to Melbourne ultra marathon (875km, >500miles). He was slow, but the other runners slept, and he kept going. And going. Finished it in 5 and a half days. Only two runners ever did it faster than him.

Watch the video. You would never think you are watching one of the world's greatest athletes, in his prime.

Yup, it's all in your mind.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OD96zocXRU

(edit: removed USA megachurch video)

(edit 2: _good sort ~= fit bird )_


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Sep 2015)

jefmcg said:


> Here's something else when the question is "how old is too old"
> 
> Cliffy Young. Totally forgotten about him, but for five days he held Australia's attention (then on and off for many years). He was a 61 year old sheep farmer, who decided to late in life to take up running and within a couple of years entered the first Sydney to Melbourne ultra marathon (875km, >500miles). He was slow, but the other runners slept, and he kept going. And going. Finished it in 5 and a half days. Only two runners ever did it faster than him.
> 
> ...



Thank you for removing megachurch video.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Sep 2015)

I plan to never stop cycling. My coffin will be a modified trike.


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2015)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I plan to never stop cycling. My coffin will be a modified trike.


Something along these lines?


----------



## classic33 (8 Sep 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/l...-fall-off-your-bike-at-102.33621/#post-641000
&
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/robert-marchand-tries-for-new-world-record.148446/#post-2905143


----------



## Sara_H (8 Sep 2015)

Jayaly said:


> My mum in her district nursing days had a patient in his 80s who could no longer get off his bike. Apparently he used to just tip over on it and wait for someone to help him up. I'd say that might be time to pack it in.


That made me giggle, it's the kind of thing I'd do! But yes, trike time!


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2017)

pawl said:


> I am 74 and ride between 75 and 150 miles a week.OK I can only average 15 mph sometimes less
> s.


15mph is a high average.


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Jan 2017)

I get the question at times as well, and point those who ask me toward the group that rides most days when possible around here, most of them in their 70's and 80's, and a few still working as well. All impressive riders.


----------



## mustang1 (17 Jan 2017)

I think a better question is "when do you feel you should no longer ride?"

Either way, idk. Hope this post isn't too useless then.


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2017)

Sara_H said:


> That made me giggle, it's the kind of thing I'd do! But yes, trike time!


well as long as folk kept helping him, I'd carry on. Nice that they did.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jan 2017)

You know you are getting old when it is easier to ride your bike than get on or off. I have this problem and have to find a kerb or perhaps a post to lean on for support. This is a problem out on the road when there is nothing handy. I decided to get a folder which is step through and find the Brompton is excellent. I also have a Bike Friday now which is used for rides from home whereas the Brommie lives in the car. I refuse to divulge my age but I guess there are not many ( if any ) on this forum who are older. Adapt and survive.


----------



## galaxy (17 Jan 2017)

My Grandad used to cycle to the Allotment most days and carry stuff back on the bike, he was 92 when he passed away, thats all that stopped him cycling, lol.


----------



## david k (17 Jan 2017)

simongt said:


> Someone who I've known at work for about twenty years was a keen cyclist and a few years ago he invested in a Chas. Roberts tourer. His work commute was about the same as mine, but recently I noticed he hadn't been cycling to work. When I enquired as to why, he said 'Because I'm too old.' Now I still do the commute 90% of the time by bike and I'm 62; he is FORTY NINE - ! You wot - ??? But at least he paid me a compliment by saying 'Ah, but you don't behave old.'



Isn't this another n+1?

n - being your age now


----------



## tyred (17 Jan 2017)

Too old to cycle?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Jan 2017)

The group I ride with are all between early 40s and late 50s. Except one rider... he's 83, he's the dad of one of the oldest riders, and he rides a hybrid in street shoes while the rest of us are on carbon road bikes and clipless pedals and all that. We wait for him on the odd climb but we're never waiting long and he's never out of his depth. 

We don't think he's too old, and I doubt he does either. Inspiring man.


----------



## jay clock (17 Jan 2017)

Robert Marchand is now 105 http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-38510439


----------



## Blue Hills (17 Jan 2017)

this guy's on his back wheel:

http://www.castedduonline.it/sardeg...er-il-nonnino-ciclista-tziu-giulio-podda.html


----------



## Proto (18 Jan 2017)

Mate of mine did a 12 hour TT couple of years back. Very happy with his 212 miles until he found out that he was nearly beaten by an 84 year old on 208 miles


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (20 Jan 2017)

simongt said:


> Someone who I've known at work for about twenty years was a keen cyclist and a few years ago he invested in a Chas. Roberts tourer. His work commute was about the same as mine, but recently I noticed he hadn't been cycling to work. When I enquired as to why, he said 'Because I'm too old.' Now I still do the commute 90% of the time by bike and I'm 62; he is FORTY NINE - ! You wot - ??? But at least he paid me a compliment by saying 'Ah, but you don't behave old.'



I would say you are 32 years over the threshold.
Cycling' s a young mans game and shouldn't be tackled by a really old guy like you .


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jan 2017)

I will be too old for cycling when they prise my handlebars away from my cold, dead, fingers.

Mind, I'll probably be hanging onto them whilst sitting on a comfy commode in the nursing home and watching the cycling on the telly shouting "wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!" ...


----------

